# Tai Chi For



## Knives (Sep 2, 2009)

Has anyone here used the Tai Chi For Beginners DVD?  If so how effective was it for you?

This is my first step into Tai Chi and I came across this instructional video so I decided to try it out.  So far its been great, its been teaching me all of the basic movements.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2009)

If at all possible find a Sifu to teach you taiji. There are a lot that you need to understand that you just can't get form a DVD.

Learning from video is at best a supplement for training with a Sifu.

But since in the past I have been told that I am too harsh and or to inflexible on this point I will say that I have been told Paul Lam is pretty good, although I have never trained with him or seen any of his DVDs so I cannot be certain of that therefore I can not really tell you much about it.

As for DVDs if that is your only path I suggest Shou-Yu Liang (Liang Shou-Yu) DVD and Book

DVD - Simplified Tai chi Chuan with Applications 
Book - Tai Chi Chuan: 24 & 48 Postures with Martial Applications 

At least that way you have more than the DVD to go on and you are learning 24 form which although not traditional it is everywhere

But I cannot stress this bit enough learning from video is at best a supplement for training with a Sifu.


----------



## blindsage (Sep 2, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> If at all possible find a Sifu to teach you taiji. There are a lot that you need to understand that you just can't get form a DVD.
> 
> Learning from video is at best a supplement for training with a Sifu.
> 
> But since in the past I have been told that I am too harsh and or to inflexible on this point I will say that I have been told Paul Lam is pretty good, although I have never trained with him or seen any of his DVDs so I cannot be certain of that therefore I can not really tell you much about it.


Not too harsh or inflexible, just factual.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 2, 2009)

I have met one of Paul Lam's students and there is a thread here on Martial talk about the meeting. 

Paul Lam's Taiji is Sun style from the famous Sun Lu Tang. Sun style is a mixture of Sun Lu Tang's training in Baguazhang and Xingyiquan as well as Taijiquan giving a unique Taiji form. The problem with Paul Lam's videos and teachers is that they are void of the martial application which is very sad because Sun style has so much martial value!!

I don't know if you can really learn from a book or DVD even watching forms that I already know and know what to do watching a DVD can still be a challange. But sometimes on a rare chance you may have learned something from a teacher but due to the pausing and slow motion of a DVD you can grasp something it happen to me which my teacher just tweaked and tuned my technique to make it not so rough. IMO one lesson in Taijiquan will enhance you 1,000 times than a video one push hand session with an experience teacher will humble you and all you know about Taijiquan thru videos I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## blindsage (Sep 2, 2009)

My sifu has quoted my sigung as saying without tui shou (push hands) you aren't doing taiji.  You cannot learn tui shou without in person teaching from a qualified instructor.


----------



## Knives (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you all for that advice, information, and information on Paul Lam's style!  I'm going to start searching for a local Sifu.


----------



## ninja5 (Dec 27, 2009)

I follow Paul Lams Tai Chi he is the best. His style fills in the gaps other teachers dont do. Trust me this guy is good a gold medal winner and years of practice. As far as combat if you practice Tai Chi daily you will pick up the martial part of Tai Chi. Push hands are important but not the core of Tai Chi. To move chi through the body is what Tai Chi is, once this is done all other parts fit in. You can move chi without doing push hands. Best Wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2009)

ninja5 said:


> I follow Paul Lams Tai Chi he is the best. His style fills in the gaps other teachers dont do. Trust me this guy is good a gold medal winner and years of practice. As far as combat if you practice Tai Chi daily you will pick up the martial part of Tai Chi. Push hands are important but not the core of Tai Chi. To move chi through the body is what Tai Chi is, once this is done all other parts fit in. You can move chi without doing push hands. Best Wishes


 

Yes you can and that is called qigong or taiji for health combined with some other MA. Just because you can circulate qi does not mean you can apply it as it is meant to be applied and used in Taiji as a martial art. Without Tuishou it is rather difficult to get that right.


----------



## ninja5 (Dec 28, 2009)

No disrespect but tai chi practice will give you martial art skills. Push hands are important,but lets not lose sight on what Lu Tang  said focus and the chi will flow and you will excel. Best Wishes Rich DeLuca


----------



## pete (Dec 28, 2009)

kinda like learning to swim on dry land.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2009)

ninja5 said:


> No disrespect but tai chi practice will give you martial art skills. Push hands are important,but lets not lose sight on what Lu Tang said focus and the chi will flow and you will excel. Best Wishes Rich DeLuca


 
Yes it will but how to apply them and use them properly comes from tuishou.


----------



## mograph (Dec 29, 2009)

I've found that in just about any endeavor, you can learn from a book or DVD, but until you actually get _feedback from a knowledgeable source_, you're stumbling around in the dark.

... and I don't just mean verbal feedback, I mean _physical_ feedback. Taijiquan is about how you _feel_, not how you _look_.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 29, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes it will but how to apply them and use them properly comes from tuishou.


 
Agreed, I would have to say my interactions with Tui Shou is rather limited but have had some solid experiences. That being said I can base an example from a Wing Chun understanding (Take note Chi Sau does not equal Tui Shou) but in Chi Sau we train for Sensitivity, linking of power, developing attributes, rootedness, solid core mechanics, dealing with various energies, so based on my understanding that alone does not equate to fighting but it will help with understanding the body & the contact that is developed when establishing a bridge or connection with the partner. Whereas just practicing forms or Qigong all day will not give you that experience.


----------



## ninja5 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you guys have lost the meaning of Tai Chi. Its in your heart, not in push hands,   sticky hands or combat. The inner arts train you to endure to the end may it be combat or life. Dr Paul Lam teaches that and I think he's the best. As the Zen master says, we will see. The kid that got banned was knocking my teacher, im just saying there are many ways of training in Tai Chi and  Doc Lams methods work for me he is also a gold medal winner in tai chi forms. Enough on this I will move on. Best Wishes Rich DeLuca


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2009)

ninja5 said:


> I think you guys have lost the meaning of Tai Chi. Its in your heart, not in push hands, sticky hands or combat. The inner arts train you to endure to the end may it be combat or life. Dr Paul Lam teaches that and I think he's the best. As the Zen master says, we will see. The kid that got banned was knocking my teacher, im just saying there are many ways of training in Tai Chi and Doc Lams methods work for me he is also a gold medal winner in tai chi forms. Enough on this I will move on. Best Wishes Rich DeLuca


 
Actually I don't think we forgot anything as to the meaning

Read the Red book by Tung Ying Chieh, any book by Chen Zhenglei or Chen Xiaowang or any book by Yang Chengfu or Fu Zhongwen. 

And by the way traditional taiji has nothing to do with gold medals for forms that is more the area of the preformance Wushu stuff


----------



## ninja5 (Dec 29, 2009)

You said it in your words not me. Best Wishes Rich DeLuca


----------



## East Winds (Dec 30, 2009)

I have worked with (and been accredited to teach) by Paul Lam. He is a great guy and very good at what he does and what he teaches (Tai Chi for Arthritis, Tai Chi for Diabetes etc. etc.) As a qualified Dr.of Medicine and a recognised Taijiquan Master, he knows what he is teaching. HOWEVER he does not teach the martial aspect of the art and therefore what others have said here is very relevant. Without the martial aspect you will experience only 50% of what the art has to offer. (Half a loaf is always better than no loaf at all of course). Incidentally Paul Lam knows the martial side of the arts (Sun, Yang and Chen) he merely chooses not to teach them (nor are they needed) in the therapeutic methods he teaches.

Ninja5, if you have the chance, find a teacher who teaches he martial aspect and experience the full potential (i.e. the Jins) of Taijiquan. Very best wishes for your future in the art.


----------



## ninja5 (Mar 3, 2010)

East Winds said:


> I have worked with (and been accredited to teach) by Paul Lam. He is a great guy and very good at what he does and what he teaches (Tai Chi for Arthritis, Tai Chi for Diabetes etc. etc.) As a qualified Dr.of Medicine and a recognised Taijiquan Master, he knows what he is teaching. HOWEVER he does not teach the martial aspect of the art and therefore what others have said here is very relevant. Without the martial aspect you will experience only 50% of what the art has to offer. (Half a loaf is always better than no loaf at all of course). Incidentally Paul Lam knows the martial side of the arts (Sun, Yang and Chen) he merely chooses not to teach them (nor are they needed) in the therapeutic methods he teaches.
> 
> Ninja5, if you have the chance, find a teacher who teaches he martial aspect and experience the full potential (i.e. the Jins) of Taijiquan. Very best wishes for your future in the art.



You dont get it. RD


----------



## ninja5 (Mar 3, 2010)

You and most people dont really get Tai Chi. So play your little martial art game.  All the trolls will thank you. RD


----------



## grydth (Mar 3, 2010)

Knives said:


> Thank you all for that advice, information, and information on Paul Lam's style!  I'm going to start searching for a local Sifu.



This was several months ago...... hoping the OP, Knives, will update us on any success he's had in finding an instructor.....


----------



## blindsage (Mar 3, 2010)

ninja5 said:


> You and most people dont really get Tai Chi. So play your little martial art game. All the trolls will thank you. RD


Yes, especially the people who have decades of experience with it.  So, not getting it.  Glad you're here to correct them.  :shrug:

The only one acting like a troll is you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2010)

ninja5 said:


> You and most people dont really get Tai Chi. So play your little martial art game. All the trolls will thank you. RD


 
:trollsign

Thank you so much for giving me a reason to use that


----------



## grydth (Mar 3, 2010)

ninja5 said:


> You and most people dont really get Tai Chi. So play your little martial art game.  All the trolls will thank you. RD



Insights of yours on Tai Chi would be most welcome... but you won't convince many with this type of post. Please share the wisdom.......


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 3, 2010)

[playnice]MBuzzy[/playnice]


----------

